# new here - question about Gheenoe 15'4 highsider



## Strat (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my first post so please take it easy on me!

I am considering buying a 15'4 highsider to fish local estuaries and flats here on cape cod.

I would like to buy a small outboard but am concerned about weight. I usually fish alone (I weigh about 300#) and don't want to bottom out the back of the boat getting up on plane. I am not looking for high performance but want to be able to see over the bow and be safe while cruising from spot to spot. Any suggestions from the board on HP rating, needing a hydrofoil, etc?

I am also wondering if I will be able to car-top the boat myself or if I will need a small trailer. I can get my 80# kayak on top of my explorer but am thinking the Gheenoe might be too much between the weight and not wanting to ding it on concrete/dragging it on the sand.

Any advice would be much appreciated. Look forward to learning more on the forum!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

You may want a new yamaha 8hp 2-stroke weighted at 60lbs and stingray junior hydrofoil to get u to get on plane quicker in low speed and keep the bow down. U may want to consider a trolling motor and battery up front to balance the load a lot better, if not then a cooler and fishing gear will work good also.

I wil highly suggust u to get a trailer to save your back from loading and unloading your explorer.

This 8hp 2-stroke yamaha will push u around 16-18 MPH depend on the load and sips gas.

My 2 cents.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum. Glad you're interested in the gheenoes, they are great little boats. 

I'm in total agreement with Whitesnooky on this setup, the 8 or 9hp 2 stroke would be a great setup. 

Personally I would install a doel-fin on it, I've done some testing on them in recent posts on both the 15' 4" as well as the 13' hi-siders and it will absolutely help the boat get up on plane and ride level with this setup. I would consider it a must in fact. Plus they are only about $35.

Also agree with WS on the need for a trailer. I've put the 15'4" on the roof of my explorer and let me tell you it's no fun even with 2 people. In fact I just sold a 15 and replaced it with a 13 mostly for this reason. The extra 20 or so lbs just feels like a ton extra for some reason. The cabela's car-top canoe rack is a help but it's still no fun. 

Also you must conisder that the canoes you mention were probably either AL or spun poly of some sort and the gheenoe will be gel-coat. Gel-coat won't stand up to the bashing you will put it through by trying to load/unload it. 

My suggestion would be to go with a trailer or get a 13 footer if you must car-top solo. 

Good luck and keep us informed! We love pics!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum. i agree with everything that been said so far. i'll take a vodka tonic please with a slice of lime  ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

AND...I forgot to tell you WELCOME TO THE FORUM! I'm having a 40creek and coke


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> AND...I forgot to tell you  WELCOME TO THE FORUM!  I'm having a 40creek and coke


So now we've got 40 oz'ers, 40 proof and 40creek. 

Someone needs to come out with a 40 oz, 40 proof 40creek and call it a day. ;D

-T


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

40creek....sounds like my knees


----------



## Strat (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! Sounds like a trailer is the way to go and I was able to find an EZ loader locally that looks perfect for the job (oil bath hubs and everything). I'll post a pic once I get everything put together.

Is there any way to attach the boat to the winch strap without installing an eye bolt? I'm not crazy about the idea of drilling through shiny new gel coat :'(


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Thanks everyone for the suggestions! Sounds like a trailer is the way to go and I was able to find an EZ loader locally that looks perfect for the job (oil bath hubs and everything). I'll post a pic once I get everything put together.
> 
> Is there any way to attach the boat to the winch strap without installing an eye bolt? I'm not crazy about the idea of drilling through shiny new gel coat  :'(


Honestly I'd put the eye bolt it. I've had hulls with and without them and it's a PITA to hook it to the trailer without one. 

Plus it's much more secure on there than relying on the plastic nose canp on a hi-sider. And I can't tell you how many plastic nose caps I've seen that are bent, torn, peeled back or otherwise just plain ripped off from using the winch strap to pull them up on the trailer. 

Heck a 13 footer is light enough to get airborne while trailering at highway speeds, so the stainless bow eye is a good safety measure just for that reason. Always use a good tie-down over the stern when trailering too!

Enjoy the boat and post some pics!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> 40creek....sounds like my knees




  Sounds like mine 15 years ago! ;D

Welcome and good luck with your new Gheenoe!
And yes you should put an eye for the winch strap...
Put masking tape over the gel coat before you drill.
The eye will be a place to clip your safety chain-cable 
-rope that you should use in case the winch fails.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When installing the eye, make sure to install a wood backing plate
to transfer load to the fiberglass shell of the hull. Metal to fiberglass
connections usually result in the metal fitting wearing a hole through
the fiberglass laminate in the direction of loading.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nose Hook IS a must have 5/16 ss U-Bolt . I pulled the hole out of my Nose cap while winching ! The Winch hook wizzing past my ear made a beleiver Out of me !

Dave


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

About the nose caps, and believe me I am NOT trying to stir stuff up about brands and what not as I'd rather have a Gheenoe, but my Riverhawk has a metal one that I've used for winching for years (or since '05). Does the Highsider not have this, or was it introduced later on in the generations? I hook the winch strap over the top of the winch and onto the handle of the nose cap, where it works like a charm and fits the nose into the bow stop snugly to boot. I thought everyone did it this way! Maybe I need a bow eye... :-?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd rather have a 15hp and add 15lbs of weight...then again, my boat is a little heavier than a normal 'Noe. 

I'll take a 40oz. screwdriver...in a dirty glass.


----------



## Afroh (Jan 31, 2021)

I've got a gheenoe 13 and would like to install a bow eye. But even with adding some backing I'm not sure the hull is strong enough for it . What do you all think? As far as I know, Gheenoe doesn't sell or make one for the 13


----------



## Thin Water (Feb 1, 2021)

My 15'4" has a bow cap. I put the biggest SS carabiner I could find on it and it had worked just fine.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

There are 2 gheenoe hs for sale in here right now. Maybe that's a good option? They look fishy, have motors and trailers already.


----------

